# Do we really need this?



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm guessing you are some how offended and want others to share your view?


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Oh Lord...
That can't be unseen!!


----------



## Lifted Toys (Nov 26, 2013)

NO


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wonder if the carpet match the drapes?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Supermodel??????????????


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

When she gets fat. Those tat's aren't going to be recognizable...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If real and their goal was to get people talking about their Magazine, I say mission accomplished. Print trying hard to stay relevant in a digital world.


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I agree. I don't give two chits about Kris Jenner's side of the story.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Barf...cover up fatty!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Black Jack will still knock it down because she is a Supermodel.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

108 most talked about bodies...All we need are these two...:dance:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> Black Jack will still knock it down because she is a Supermodel.


 Pfffttt...I've knocked down bigger ones than that! I'm a TROPHY hunter!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

*Heat in the winter . . . .*

Shade in the summer. And moving pictures all year round.

What's not to like? :rotfl:



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pfffttt...I've knocked down bigger ones than that! I'm a TROPHY hunter!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> 108 most talked about bodies...All we need are these two...:dance:


Ehh... her belly button is to high up. I will pass. :bounce:

In all seriousness, I am a fan of a curvy woman. I think its the most attractive body type, not that the others wouldn't be fun, but not obese. There is curvy, heavy, then obese... and that woman on the cover is obese.

If it causes health issues, which I'm sure she has due to the weight, you need to be at the doctor figuring out what can be done... not posing for a magazine cover.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chase4556 said:


> Ehh... her belly button is to high up. I will pass. :bounce:
> 
> In all seriousness I think you might have a little sugar in your tank! :rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Chase4556 said:


> Ehh... her belly button is to high up. I will pass. :bounce:
> 
> In all seriousness, I am a fan of a curvy woman. I think its the most attractive body type, not that the others wouldn't be fun, but not obese. There is curvy, heavy, then obese... and that woman on the cover is obese.
> 
> If it causes health issues, which I'm sure she has due to the weight, you need to be at the doctor figuring out what can be done... not posing for a magazine cover.


I didn't even know she had a belly button.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Her upper arm is bigger than my thigh!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm thinking a boat anchor would look hot on that arm


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

gom1 said:


> I'm thinking a boat anchor would look hot on that arm


Or a whale on that butt.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

gom1 said:


> I'm thinking a boat anchor would look hot on that arm


A life size anchor would place well


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

My Lord! I'd bet there are some out there whom like that. Could prolly render enough oil of that girl to fire a candle for a year....maybe more!

She's hot!! In a leviathan kinda way.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Slumpbuster, lets go hoggin boys.


I see the point though, all the models we see now, dont have "real bodies" most are airbrushed, but like people who like feet, there is a 'demand' out there for this, just not for me.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If that gal ever did a swim suit shoot, there is a good chance she could end up with a harpoon mark on her buttocks.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey! She has a mouth and beer is cheap. All of you! Don't even try to pretend y'all didn't get a little headski a time or two from the pretty fatass friend of a buddies chic when y'all were young and hammered. Be proooouud all you naysayers.

Well maybe not a 300 lber but y'all know who you are. Lol


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

A warning in the title would have been NICE! " Warning Half Naked Fat Girl pictures "


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I always heard if you want sex with a fat girl, roll her in flour and then shoot for the wet spot. Any truth to that?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

MarkU said:


> When she gets fat. Those tat's aren't going to be recognizable...


Winner.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

bigfishtx said:


> I always heard if you want sex with a fat girl, roll her in flour and then shoot for the wet spot. Any truth to that?


Tons.

Lol. God I crack myself up.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)




----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> I always heard if you want sex with a fat girl, roll her in flour and then shoot for the wet spot. Any truth to that?


Or roll it up till you smell poop then back off a 1/4 turn


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Man o man, finally I could have a real shot at a super model.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

sotexhookset said:


> Hey! She has a mouth and beer is cheap. All of you! Don't even try to pretend y'all didn't get a little headski a time or two from the pretty fatass friend of a buddies chic when y'all were young and hammered. Be proooouud all you naysayers.
> 
> Well maybe not a 300 lber but y'all know who you are. Lol


Nope! I was always the guy who got the main course. Not the leftover table scraps. Even if it would have played out differently. My hand is a 10, compared to her.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Lungs are burning....Thx for the laughs!!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Be nice fat girls are fun and always willing. Hanna's belly button is not to high its just her bikini is low profile.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

How many of you guys know of "fat hole" in the iron fencing between Northgate and A&M campus? Seen it save a couple beer goggled Ags back in the day.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

gom1 said:


> Or roll it up till you smell poop then back off a 1/4 turn


Must spread...
Someone hit him for me :rotfl:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Must spread...
> Someone hit him for me :rotfl:


Got ya covered. You can hit it-him. I'm not...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

I just want to chime in on this fine thread. It's got Carpet, Drapes, Belly Buttons, Harpoons, Feet, 300lb B.J.'S, and Fat Girls rolled in Flour! What more could a man ask for?


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

gom1 said:


> I'm thinking a boat anchor would look hot on that arm


Redundancy is not needed... she is the anchor.

What gets me is the life size portrait tattoo on her arm. Lots of "canvas" to work with there.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I am no photshop expert by far, but on first page that portrait with the scissors underneath it was clearly on her left arm, in the bed shot, it is on her right, correct me if I am wrong. Who is the guy from the post about SAnontio riverwalk flooding talking about how he can smell them out.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

SEMI


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Steven H said:


> I am no photshop expert by far, but on first page that portrait with the scissors underneath it was clearly on her left arm, in the bed shot, it is on her right, correct me if I am wrong. Who is the guy from the post about SAnontio riverwalk flooding talking about how he can smell them out.


Bill

Pictures get turned from time to time so what you're really seeing is a backward image.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Just remember..... She's someones dream girl. Be careful what you say.... She may end up being your in law! (or Black Jacks secret excuse to go Trophy huntin'!)


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

I have. Say, when I saw the title of the thread, I figured it was rain related. Boy, was I wrong!

Like someone said, it can't be unseen!


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Steven H said:


> I am no photshop expert by far, but on first page that portrait with the scissors underneath it was clearly on her left arm, in the bed shot, it is on her right, correct me if I am wrong. Who is the guy from the post about SAnontio riverwalk flooding talking about how he can smell them out.


I have to admit, I didn't look that long....


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*I have to agree, she is a SUPER model:rotfl:*


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

bigfishtx said:


> When I want sex with a fat girl, I roll her in flour and then shoot for the wet spot.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

That's bonerfide menage a trois right there. Just add hard liquor. And lots of it.

She literally makes up for two.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks like she ate a few super models.. The worst pus I've had really wasn't all that bad.. Gotta be an equal opportunistic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watersoul (Feb 15, 2013)

I give her props for putting herself out there. If i looked like her I would stay in doors.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Fat chicks are like mopeds: fun to ride, just don't let your friends see you on 'em.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Billygoat said:


> Fat chicks are like mopeds: fun to ride, just don't let your friends see you on 'em.


She is not your usual moped...


----------



## coolbeing (Jun 12, 2010)

I just realized that one of the rolls were her boobs.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor girl...Couldn't tell a spoon from a ladle. sad3sm


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

coolbeing said:


> I just realized that one of the rolls were her boobs.


Upon further, very close inspection, you are correct. Hope he don't get in no trouble for posting that picture...

Now I have to go put bleach in my eyes


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

One more for old time sake.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

FishRisk said:


> Fixed it for you!


:rotfl: You big 'ol chunkie cheese, heck if you shaved real close, and put on a wig, you could pass for her.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

I bet she is somebody on this forums daughter!

Thank goodness she is awesome enough to have Tattoos no?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

How can so many reddies need to be passed out when ya need to pass the same amount of greenies out?

Funniest stinkin thread in awhile.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

no


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

She ain't a lady if she ain't 280 lol.
Shady in the summer warm in the winter she will hold the front of your boat down on wot.
LOL.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

bubbas kenner said:


> She ain't a lady if she ain't 280 lol.
> Shady in the summer warm in the winter she will hold the front of your boat down on wot.
> LOL.


She'd make a Battle ship bottom out.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I want to know how a girls arms get that big. Are those slip on, blow up, fake muscles, or, did she just eat a can of spinach?


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

^^^^ It is my understanding that the channel had to be dredged before the cruise ship she was on could come to port to offload. They had to use tenders at most ports of call.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Four times as much fun for the "Plus" lovers.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if the carpet match the drapes?


In this day and age bare floor is much more popular than carpet.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't feel so bad about my size 16 wife now... And that one pic has nipple in it.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

I am really impressed with Juicy Lucy second from the left. The one on the far right is all skin and bones. You would most likely cut your fingers on her ribcage.


bigfishtx said:


> Four times as much fun for the "Plus" lovers.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

I was in Walmart last week and saw several "big girls" and all of them had multiple visible tattoos like this girl. Is this a "big girl" trend or something?


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> And that one pic has nipple in it.


 You really seriously studied that photo to notice that.:dance:


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

LOL, I bet "She is women enough to take your man". Sorry it is Friday and I cannot help myself.


----------



## Fishbit (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

She is rather large (obese), but she does have a cute face. No I wouldn't is the answer before someone asks...

If she lost a lot of weight and has some surgeries to correct the inevitable skin rolls, she'd probably be pretty good looking slimmed down, a ton.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Didn't the Texans draft her as Center a few weeks back?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Hookless said:


> You really seriously studied that photo to notice that.:dance:


I like 'em big... been married to this one for 19 years and 9 days.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

That gal on the cover of the magazine had better accessorize with one of these.




My Dad used to say " That's just too much candy for a dime! "


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Reminds me of this song. HA


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I am work today and connot see any of y'alls youtube videos nor can I post any...

So will someone please post up Queen, Fat Bottom Girls for me?


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

:ac550:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Jamie_Lee said:


> :ac550:


outa bullets....somebody hit her.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

mstrelectricman said:


> outa bullets....somebody hit her.


got it..


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## Seachaser (Dec 30, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if the carpet match the drapes?


Prolly cant see the carpet.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if the carpet match the drapes?


Better keep track of your keys on that one....there's a million places they could go...


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Seachaser said:


> Prolly cant see the carpet.


That is why she asked her mom one time "Mom, where does it come from when I pee?"


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't let her on top...


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

Subscribed. Really like the dirty dick sloth lol

E99 F350/zf6/guages/arp/comp/stellite/ billet wheel/ bellowed... Need more fuel and more air.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

WILD_PHIL said:


> Subscribed. Really like the dirty dick sloth lol
> 
> E99 F350/zf6/guages/arp/comp/stellite/ billet wheel/ bellowed... Need more fuel and more air.


???


----------



## WILD_PHIL (Oct 27, 2013)

Fishbit said:


>


This lol

E99 F350/zf6/guages/arp/comp/stellite/ billet wheel/ bellowed... Need more fuel and more air.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I wonder if the carpet match the drapes?


Who cares to inspect


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Ohh


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Didn't they just rescue her out of the river bottom b/w Dayton and Liberty and drive her down Hwy 90 to those holding pins?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

geezuphosdn said:


> Didn't they just rescue her out of the river bottom b/w Dayton and Liberty and drive her down Hwy 90 to those holding pins?


No those were cows. This is a full growed HOG!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

Somebody buys tabloids at the grocery store!


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

Now...now...fellas, big girls need love, too! :rotfl:


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

I'm craving a whopper with cheese all of a sudden! hwell:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

trout2th said:


> I'm craving a whopper with cheese all of a sudden! hwell:


I'll bet she comes with some cheese.


----------



## trout2th (May 28, 2014)

shaggydog said:


> I'll bet she comes with some cheese.


Excuse me, I just threw up in my mouth a little bit, but I'm going to be ok.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

shaggydog said:


> I'll bet she comes with some cheese.


That deserves a reddie and a greenie all i one post!

Well done!


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

better lookin than a man...........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

shaggydog said:


> I'll bet she comes with some cheese.


You can bet that order comes with plenty fumunda.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

I bet she could drop a massive log!!


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

There probably is a whale in one of those folds.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

This big thread is still goin!


----------



## PawPawC (Feb 9, 2013)

That right there is 2 tons of fun


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Fat chicks are a lot like mopeds - fun to ride, but you don't want your friends seeing you do it


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Another Contender! Take it easy, she does not have any Tattoos.


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful is only a light switch away.


----------



## aus59tex (Apr 27, 2015)

Y'all ought not be talkin bout Tiny like at!


----------



## FISHINGUY01 (May 30, 2015)

hot hot hot !!!!

Sent from my SM-P607T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

^^^^well she used to be....hate to see her mess herself up like that.


----------

